# Still no Love



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

So people are still putting the Kings over your Mavs to go deeper into the Playoffs. When will people learn, not only will Dallas beat the crap out of them if they play, but Dallas could legitimatly come out of the West. They are the most underated team going into this years playoffs. Im like the craziest Laker fan ever, and im not saying this cause i hate the Queens, im saying this because no one understands how much credit your team is owed, so ignore everyone, and when the Kings are out before you guys, just laugh it up, just like i laugh it up every year when the Kings fans rise from the ashes, and proclaim that they will in fact, with a championship.


----------



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

It's good to see that there are still people with common sense in Laker land. Even though I never liked the Lakers, I def root for the underdog so good luck with the next couple years. But while you rebuild feel free to jump on the mav band wagon, we should be strong for years to come.


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

I actually don't hate the Kings, and I don't mind being underrated. It's seems like when the public speaks highly of the Mavs, they seem to not do as well as they should. I much rather have them expect nothing from the Mavs then surprise them by doing everything they never thought this team could do.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

As far as people not noticing us, it's about one thing: the Media is a step slow on things. If you listen to the comments made by a lot of analysts, who don't know what they're talking about, they just mask their lack of knowledge with a "they still don't play Defense, their style doesn't win, etc.", and that's basically the word on us, until we prove them wrong. We haven't really done anything yet to change that, that time will come in the playoffs. 

The Media almost never catches on to anything until it's well developed, and has seemingly "snuck up" on the public with a major triumph. A perfect example is last year's champion, the Pistons. 

Most still see us as the hollow darkhorse contender that has a good record but doesn't play defense, and will ultimately fall to the Spurs in the playoffs. It's simply up to us to change that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, I personally can say I haven't seen too many people suggest the Kings can/will go further than the Mavs in the playoffs. I know there was a "Sleeping on the Kings" thread in the NBA forum, but I didn't pay any attention to that. The Kings aren't going anywhere this year, mainly because they will be playing more games in an opposing team's arena than their own.



As for Dallas, people actually following things know that the Mavs are as dangerous as any team in the league right now, and I've seen several non-Mavs fans acknowledge that.


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

One thing kinda irks me though...why the hell doesn't the Mavs have an NBA "I love this game" commercial...the nice narrative of how far we could possibly go...like damn even the Kings and Cavs have one!


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

maverette04131 said:


> One thing kinda irks me though...why the hell doesn't the Mavs have an NBA "I love this game" commercial...the nice narrative of how far we could possibly go...like damn even the Kings and Cavs have one!



We're getting the love! We're the sleepers of the finals. Only G Anthony sees the Mavs taking it all. 

We are 9-1... with the only lost to the Queens. 

I'm lovin it!

Today we will be 10-1. Woo Hoo. :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dallas is definetly the dark horse for the title. Especially if they can get back Dampier to full strength. If the Mavs get knocked out it's going to be in a 7 seven game series


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

maverette04131 said:


> One thing kinda irks me though...why the hell doesn't the Mavs have an NBA "I love this game" commercial...the nice narrative of how far we could possibly go...like damn even the Kings and Cavs have one!


I finally saw a Mavs "I love this game" commericial...man they didn't do a very good job on ours! It was rather breif compared to the Kings, Spurs, and Suns and the commentary wasn't as good...I didn't feel like it captured the Mavs as they truely are.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As for Dallas, people actually following things know that the Mavs are as dangerous as any team in the league right now, and I've seen several non-Mavs fans acknowledge that.


Don't the Mavs have the best record in the league since the New Year?

Memphis has two games against them coming up, and I know I'm not looking forward to them.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah Dallas is 30-14 now since New Years. Pretty funny considering the March that we had. Well the beginning part of it.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Actually, I like the fact that we are passing unnoticed!
That will give us less pressure in the Play-Offs I think!


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

rawse said:


> Don't the Mavs have the best record in the league since the New Year?
> 
> Memphis has two games against them coming up, and I know I'm not looking forward to them.


I wouldn't think the mavs do, i'm 95% sure that denver does, they've been so hot and are only 1.5 games back on the 5th seed.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I haven't heard anyone say that the Kings are better than the Mavs


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> I wouldn't think the mavs do, i'm 95% sure that denver does, they've been so hot and are only 1.5 games back on the 5th seed.


We do have the best record. I was watching a game the other day and they showed the best teams of the New Year and Dallas had the best record. Both Miami and Denver were really close to us though.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> So people are still putting the Kings over your Mavs to go deeper into the Playoffs. When will people learn, not only will Dallas beat the crap out of them if they play, but Dallas could legitimatly come out of the West. They are the most underated team going into this years playoffs. Im like the craziest Laker fan ever, and im not saying this cause i hate the Queens, im saying this because no one understands how much credit your team is owed, so ignore everyone, and when the Kings are out before you guys, just laugh it up, just like i laugh it up every year when the Kings fans rise from the ashes, and proclaim that they will in fact, with a championship.


damn still doing some hating, huh? last year when sac was injured and hobbling around they still spanked the mavs 4-1. the only year they beat sac was when webber went down. 
the mavs making noise in the playoffs? come on, give me a break. they have never proven anything to me


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

flamethrower42 said:


> We're getting the love! We're the sleepers of the finals. Only G Anthony sees the Mavs taking it all.
> 
> We are 9-1... with the only lost to the Queens.
> 
> ...


haha, with all those wins u still lost to the kings....so sad :biggrin:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Elyas said:


> We do have the best record. I was watching a game the other day and they showed the best teams of the New Year and Dallas had the best record. Both Miami and Denver were really close to us though.


Cool as, thanks for that it's good to know.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> damn still doing some hating, huh? last year when sac was injured and hobbling around they still spanked the mavs 4-1. the only year they beat sac was when webber went down.
> the mavs making noise in the playoffs? come on, give me a break. they have never proven anything to me


Did you all ever notice that it seems to be new posters who go around trying to start arguments?

The Mavs would have beat the Kings two years ago with or without Webber. You did notice that the Mavs where absolutely destroying the Kings in the game when Webber went out? Besides if the Mavs are not allowed to use the "well Dirk went down in the San Antonio series or the Mavs would have been the NBA Champions that year" excuse then I don't want to hear any whining by Kings fans. You lost that year period. And the Kings are heading for an early exit this year. I really hope it is the Mavericks that get to start the Kings summer vacation early. But it looks like you may end up getting caught by Houston or Denver for that 5th seed.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

mavsman said:


> Did you all ever notice that it seems to be new posters who go around trying to start arguments?
> 
> The Mavs would have beat the Kings two years ago with or without Webber. You did notice that the Mavs where absolutely destroying the Kings in the game when Webber went out? Besides if the Mavs are not allowed to use the "well Dirk went down in the San Antonio series or the Mavs would have been the NBA Champions that year" excuse then I don't want to hear any whining by Kings fans. You lost that year period. And the Kings are heading for an early exit this year. I really hope it is the Mavericks that get to start the Kings summer vacation early. But it looks like you may end up getting caught by Houston or Denver for that 5th seed.


Now that would be bad news for the Kings to catch either of those teams. 
They did upgrade by the trade. 
Good Post!


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

mavsman said:


> Did you all ever notice that it seems to be new posters who go around trying to start arguments?
> 
> The Mavs would have beat the Kings two years ago with or without Webber. You did notice that the Mavs where absolutely destroying the Kings in the game when Webber went out? Besides if the Mavs are not allowed to use the "well Dirk went down in the San Antonio series or the Mavs would have been the NBA Champions that year" excuse then I don't want to hear any whining by Kings fans. You lost that year period. And the Kings are heading for an early exit this year. I really hope it is the Mavericks that get to start the Kings summer vacation early. But it looks like you may end up getting caught by Houston or Denver for that 5th seed.


how u gonna go around talkin smack about the kings. u did beat us that year without webber , but it took u guys 7 games. u still wanna talk despite the fact that when it comes down to business(playoffs) sac always comes out on top of the mavs. u guys never get any love, but u also never get any hating cause no one felt u guys were a threath or are a threath now.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> u did beat us that year without webber , but it took u guys 7 games. u still wanna talk despite the fact that when it comes down to business(playoffs) sac always comes out on top of the mavs..


Wow, in the space of two sentences (sort of like sentences) you manage to contradict yourself. I guess you admitted that the Mavs did in fact beat the Kings. Then in the next sentence you said in the playoffs "sac *always* comes out on top of the mavs". Hmm... I guess not always.



sac23kings said:


> u guys never get any love, but u also never get any hating cause no one felt u guys were a threath or are a threath now.


 :laugh: I think the word your looking for is threat. And if you think anyone with a brain believes that the Kings are more of a threat than the Mavs this year than I have some land I would like to sell you.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Personally, I do love the underdog persona they are giving us. I really think we can win it all this year, we have the right mix of defense/offense/coaching personnel (sp?). Remember, we just lost to the Spurs by 3 points when Howard and Dampier were out (and we may of won if it wasn't for a faulty call late in the game [TD goaltending])

This Tim Duncan injury is also a blessing for us, hopefully San Antonio will drop to the second seed so we don't have to play them until the WCF..where we can still take t hem out


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

mavsman said:


> Wow, in the space of two sentences (sort of like sentences) you manage to contradict yourself. I guess you admitted that the Mavs did in fact beat the Kings. Then in the next sentence you said in the playoffs "sac *always* comes out on top of the mavs". Hmm... I guess not always.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: I think the word your looking for is threat. And if you think anyone with a brain believes that the Kings are more of a threat than the Mavs this year than I have some land I would like to sell you.


[strike]u know what i mean jack***. 2 out of 3 years is "always" with the exception of luck in one of them. u wanna get all grammar correction with me, u must have a lot of time on ur hands. yeah right your probably always logged on to this website u damn loser.[/strike]

Do not attack other users like that, next time there will be harsher punishments - Theo


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

When Dallas advances, and Sac is eliminated first round, im going to copy and paste this thread to you, your reaction can be one of many things, but i know this face is very normal for a Kings fan.


":jawdrop: I thought this was our year furesure"- Every Kings fan


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> [strike]u know what i mean jack***. 2 out of 3 years is "always" with the exception of luck in one of them. u wanna get all grammar correction with me, u must have a lot of time on ur hands. yeah right your probably always logged on to this website u damn loser.[/strike]


Great comeback. In which world does 2 out of 3 become "always"? I pray that the Kings hang onto to that 5th spot. They are the worst of the 8 teams that will be in the playoffs from the Western Conference. And it would be nice to see the Mavericks give them an early summer.

Despite the Kings having some fans like yourself, they are actually my second favorite team. If the Kings play say Seattle or San Antonio in the 1st round I will be rooting for them. I don't think they would win but against anyone but the Mavs I will be cheering them on.


----------

